# Ronin's Repository (A Picture Thread)



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Imma start me one o dem newfangled pick-a-chur threads.

I believe I'll start it off with a set I just did. 

Yes, I do happen to have a black cape and a fishnet shirt. Both are crafted of pure awesome, caught and tamed for clothing purposes by the gnome people of Awesomia.


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 15, 2010)

Absolutely delighful as always!! I like.. very much :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


> Absolutely delighful as always!! I like.. very much :eat2:



Thanks darlin'


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you already know this but awesome thread !


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

You make me smile! Such awesome pictures!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Well you already know this but awesome thread !



Well, I mean, it's a thread about me, so it's bound to be at least PARTIALLY awesome  BUT, compliments are always graciously welcome. So thank you 



happyface83 said:


> You make me smile! Such awesome pictures!



Thanks darlin'!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is more of a moving picture, BUUUT. Made a new youtube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqZ_un_RrXY

Enjoy!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just addin' a few new pictures. Gettin' ready to go out. I'm gonna take you out tonight. I'm gonna make you feel alright.


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 9, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Just addin' a few new pictures. Gettin' ready to go out. I'm gonna take you out tonight. I'm gonna make you feel alright.



Promise? hehe


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hehe, anything for you


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 16, 2010)

Continued from the nekkid thread. Just chillin' in my room watching Veronica Mars.


----------



## Venom (Sep 16, 2010)

.......... 

View attachment 129037643921087925.jpg


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 19, 2010)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


theronin23 said:


> I think Imma start me one o dem newfangled pick-a-chur threads.
> 
> I believe I'll start it off with a set I just did.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to have a black cape and a fishnet shirt. Both are crafted of pure awesome, caught and tamed for clothing purposes by the gnome people of Awesomia.


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 19, 2010)

:bow::bow::bow::bow: That is all!!!


----------



## Dutchgut (Sep 25, 2010)

The world needs a super size hero, and I am happy that you have heard the call and answered it. Your humor is refreshing, and I'm curious how you will go further with this thread that began with a massive hero figure.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 28, 2010)

OK, bringing this back. This is where my 1,000th post will be. Probably tonight. I just gotta figure out what the HELL it's gonna be. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## mischel (Oct 28, 2010)

You only would need a mask and you could become THE COON!

(just saw the new south park episode )


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, so, because no suggestions came. HALLOWEEN PARTY PICTURES for post 1,000

Me with my first drink of the night







Me and some friends dressed as Wolverine and Rogue from the movies (I told him he lost points for not going with Gambit instead)







AAAAND All the people dressed up in costume together.







In all, I had about 12 shots worth of alcohol during the party (between tequila and rum) and I didn't feel a damn thing. Liver of steel comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Nov 2, 2010)

First off, I LOVE that you have a Spongebob in one of the pics. Secondly, I love Veronica Mars.  

Thirdly, yay for fishnets.  

:eat2::wubu::bow:


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a few more from the party to reboot this thread


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 20, 2010)

Awwww.  The second picture IS SO FREAKING CUTE.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> OK, so, because no suggestions came. HALLOWEEN PARTY PICTURES for post 1,000
> 
> Me with my first drink of the night
> 
> ...




Omg,I love the way you look and I love Joker so,wow,wow! Your face expression is completly amazing 




theronin23 said:


> Here's a few more from the party to reboot this thread



Second pic is adorable


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 29, 2011)

SO! I am dusting off this bad boy to post a few pictures from my club misadventures when my best friend Corey was down from NH to visit me.

Here I am beatin' that beat up






Dancin' with myself (apparently that warrants a picture because I was the only fat guy in the club? idk)





FIST PUMPIN' LIKE CHAMPS!





And me and Corey right in front of the stage. Truth be told, I was kinda gone, so I was using the stage to steady myself if necessary. Corey's muggin' and I'm too busy dancing to give a shit about a camera.


----------

